# California Lab Busted



## 63Vette (Apr 18, 2013)

*Irvine couple ran international steroid ring, police allege*

                                                                                                                                    By Jeremiah Dobruck, Times Community News                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     April 7, 2013, 8:28 a.m.

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Authorities in Irvine said  they uncovered a large-scale operation that allegedly produced illegal  steroids and distributed them locally and around the world. 

Irvine police said 40 vials and 20,000 pills were found  when local and federal authorities searched the home of Carlos  Hernandez, 27, and his wife, Roxanne, 30. 

Also seized were equipment and chemicals allegedly used to convert  powdered steroids into liquid form and shipping material allegedly used  to send the liquid across the U.S. and world, police said.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Three handguns, a shotgun, a  rifle, several large-capacity magazines and more than $6,000 cash were  also taken at the scene, police said.

The couple were arrested on suspicion of transporting or selling a  controlled substance and other charges, including a weapons charge  related to the large-capacity magazines.


 The investigation began in a Bay Area mail screening facility when U.S. Customs and Border Protection  personnel found four pounds of powdered steroids in two packages  allegedly addressed to the Hernandez home. The probe culminated  Wednesday night when Irvine detectives and special agents from  Immigration and Customs Enforcement's Homeland Security Investigations  searched the couple's home.


----------



## g0re (Apr 18, 2013)

Why do people order that stuff to the same place they brew and have inventory?

What the fuck?


----------



## Spongy (Apr 18, 2013)

40 vials?  That just seems like personal use to me!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Popeye (Apr 18, 2013)

They had some badass guns..


----------



## HammerT1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ouch, that cost someone.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 18, 2013)

Spongy said:


> 40 vials?  That just seems like personal use to me!



It's the 4 pounds of powder Customs found at SFO is why bro.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 18, 2013)

Agreed, nice looking arsenal!


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 18, 2013)

Popeye how did you get a picture of my kitchen table?


----------



## trim (Apr 18, 2013)

Popeye said:


>



should this make me horny? cause it does


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 19, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Popeye how did you get a picture of my kitchen table?



That air compressor looks dangerous Killa.  Please dont hurt anyone today.


----------



## ripped_one (Apr 22, 2013)

Scar16... yes please.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 22, 2013)

I had comments on this thread... They ran away


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is what pisses me off... DEA just ASSUMES that those weapons were purchased with the roid money. Is it possible? Yes BUT even if these guys showed proof of purchase before this bust then they would still be taken. But they bigger issues with that 4lbs of raw powder.


----------



## regular (Apr 24, 2013)




----------

